# Login problem



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

Some other member used my computer yesterday to access OGF and now I cannot login when using AOL. I enter my name and password and it goes to the "thanks for logging in exexec..." screeen then it goes right back to the login screen. When I use explorer I can login ok but I have to login everytime I visit. Any ideas/help would appreciated.


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

locate the OGF cookie in your ie/cookies folder, and delete. Then re-login, that should do it.


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

When I click on OGF icon on my screen my printer comes up, got any suggestions on fixing it? Also cen you tell me how to find ie/cookie folder? Thanks.


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

thanks mucho


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

click the tools button up at the top, click on internet options, cick on settings button, then the view files button and a the temp. internet page will come up. The cookies are in there, ( on my puter they look like little notepads) just click once on them to read and fing the ogf cookie and delete it. 

To make it easier you can click the deletefiles button after clicking on internet options, ( online and offline) and then just delete cookies. or just go to view files button after deleting files button, it will clean up the temp. internet page and just leave the cookies. I have win. 2000 and this is what I do. hope it helps.

hope that helps.

bill

Bill


----------

